# Eating Out more expensive



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

As from Jan 2012 the IVA will increase from 13% to *23%*


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ingles said:


> As from Jan 2012 the IVA will increase from 13% to *23%*


I personally think that it won't stop me going out for a feast as the prices around me are quite reasonable but I can see this being a big issue with the locals and can see alot of cafes and restaurants closing, it seems the figures are down already this year for eating out but sadly this could be the final straw for some of those businesses on the edge.


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

andyp65 said:


> I personally think that it won't stop me going out for a feast as the prices around me are quite reasonable but I can see this being a big issue with the locals and can see alot of cafes and restaurants closing, it seems the figures are down already this year for eating out but sadly this could be the final straw for some of those businesses on the edge.


100% spot on ,in the PT Press yesterday they stated that it's expected 15-17.000
Restuarants will close with the loss of 40.000 jobs
Hardest hit will be the area's near the Spanish Border as in Spain the IVA rate is 8%
Also don't forget that your daily Café or Bica which ever area your in will also increase in price


----------

